
The Big Die-Up (2017) - rococode
https://www.americancowboy.com/lifestyle/big-dieup-30155
======
mannykannot
Teddy Roosevelt was a rancher in North Dakota from 1883, and a good deal more
'hands-on' than many, but lost 60% of his cattle in the 1886-7 winter, and
moved on to other things not long after. Some of his acquaintences from that
time joined his Rough Riders in the Spanish-American war.

[https://www.nps.gov/thro/learn/historyculture/elkhorn-
ranch....](https://www.nps.gov/thro/learn/historyculture/elkhorn-ranch.htm)

------
UweSchmidt
In today's time of rapid change I erroneously imagine the past to be stable
and reliable. Could not be wronger. Stories like this reveal how at risk
people throughout history were to all kinds of upheaval.

------
vonnik
There's a famous Charlie Russell painting of a dying cow from the winter of
1886-7, a version of which is here:
[https://www.nps.gov/grko/learn/historyculture/winter.htm](https://www.nps.gov/grko/learn/historyculture/winter.htm)

------
oh_sigh
I "believe" in global warming, but I wonder if we had a season like 1886 again
if it would be trotted out as sure proof of global warming?

